# Mobile PAYG for Spain and Portugal



## BrunellaSheen (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a mobile phone company where I can purchase a PAYG sim card that will work in both Portugal and Spain? Will I be stuck paying roaming fees in one of the countries regardless of which provider I select?

I've read that Moviestar is a nightmare for some and perhaps Yoiga is best but isn't offered in Portugal. I will be in each country for about 10 days and only plan to make local calls to my spouse and restaurants.

Thanks, Bru.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hits use the Vodafone network & prices seem quite keen.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Texting in Spain is expensive on PAYG. Hits is supposed to be one of the cheaper, but a top up of 10 euros doesn't last long.


----------

